# What does a 26 inch mangrove weigh ????



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

What does a 26 inch mangrove snapper weigh..... i've caught quite a few but i think this is my largest...:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like a cubera to me but I guess I'm not used to seeing a mangrove of that size, nice fish either way though!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

8 to 10 lbs? nice one


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a good link for the diff. Nice catch.

http://speardiver.com/fish-species/717-difference-between-cubera-gray-mangrove-snapper.html


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

We were out last summer and caught one that was also 26 inches long but we didnt weigh it. I would guess around 8-10 pounds as well.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

he weighed 1 gallon...LOL pretty sure it was mangrove but the tooth patch will be checked on the next one.... i caught one bigger in main pass but it came off the jig about 6 feet from coming over the handrail and when the rod loaded in the other direction it broke the jig off the line.... it went about 150 feet up in the air and then back into the big blue toolbox....


----------



## A-saltweapon (Apr 25, 2012)

1 gallon of water is 8.34lbs not sure about saltwater could be a little more as it is more dense that freshwater.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a nice one. looks like a great day for fishing out there.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry... my sense of humor is sometimes off.... 1 gal is what he filled... :thumbup:... will make some good grillin this week....


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it is a cubera too.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

caught a couple more mangroves today and checked the tooth patch... they were all arrow shaped...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, it is definitely a Mangrove. I'm gonna say 9-10lbs.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishCharts.asp


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great fish and post! I have two questions burning in my mind. How far of a drop to hit the water and what rod and reel set up are you using?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

ONe way to estimate snapper/grouper shaped fish (the formula is different for other shapes) is Length X Girth squared / 800. it will get you close.


----------



## Tornado Rv (May 22, 2012)

That is a nice one .Last year I caught two bout that size on the same trip at night but have not tried for any since then


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

*some educate me please, cause i dont understand*



BILL_MONEY said:


> caught a couple more mangroves today and checked the tooth patch... they were all arrow shaped...


what does check the tooth patch mean and arrow shaped and how that id's the fish. thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

tomnmendy said:


> what does check the tooth patch mean and arrow shaped and how that id's the fish. thanks


Here ya go.

http://speardiver.com/fish-species/717-difference-between-cubera-gray-mangrove-snapper.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for the information lastcast. I had no idea. learn something everyday. Now if i can just remember that! lol


----------

